# Como Medir Sensores y Actuadores - Manual de apoyo en mecánica automotriz



## heidyvanesa19 (May 12, 2021)

*Como Medir Sensores y Actuadores - Manual de apoyo en mecánica automotriz*

Les dejo un folleto que tenía guardado por ahí, espero les sirva la información al respecto, sin más les dejo el listado de temas.

 

*Listado de temas*
Introducción Sensores
Sensor De Temperatura De Agua
Sensor De Temperatura De Aire Sensor De Posición De Mariposa
Sensor De Rpm Y Pms
Sensor De Oxigeno
Sensor De Detonación
Sensor De Velocidad Del Vehículo Sensor De Fase
Sensor De Entrada De Aire Sensor De Temperatura De Egr
Sensor De Presion De Aire Acondicionado Potenciometro De
Regulación De Co
Actuadores
Inyectores
Corrector De Marcha Lenta
Bobina De Encendido Relay
Electrovalvula Del Canister Electrovalvula Egr
Resistencia De Calentamiento Caja De Mariposa
Variador De Fase
Electrovalvula De Entrada De Aire
Valvula De Inyección De Aire Secundario Sistema De Combustible
Control Circuito De Combustible Mediciones con Osciloscopio


----------



## constantan (May 25, 2021)

Hola tengo un multimetro de bolsillo tiene la opcion de medir pulsos en (hz). Tengo un clio rsi y quoero ver si salen pulsos desde el modulo de la bobina de encendido hacia el tacometro. ¿Lo puedo hacer? No me quiero quedar sin multimetro.

Por cierto buenisima la publicacion ya la estoy descargando.


----------



## sergiot (May 26, 2021)

constantan dijo:


> Hola tengo un multimetro de bolsillo tiene la opcion de medir pulsos en (hz). Tengo un clio rsi y quoero ver si salen pulsos desde el modulo de la bobina de encendido hacia el tacometro. ¿Lo puedo hacer? No me quiero quedar sin multimetro.
> 
> Por cierto buenisima la publicacion ya la estoy descargando.


Podes medirlo de esa manera, pero dudo que sea una medición que se pueda tomar de referencia, un frecuencímetro mide una señal en alterna sin importar la amplitud ni su forma, pero en el caso de los tacometros, mucho tienen que ver la amplitud de la señal, lo ideal para eso es un osciloscopio.
Ademas tendrias que tener en cuenta si la señal del tacometro es independiente del resto o viaja por un bus de datos, eso depende del nivel de tecnologia del auto.


----------



## constantan (May 27, 2021)

*G*racias por responder*,* en un *R*enault  *C*lio rsi  1996, se que de uno de los terminales de la bobina, sale la señal directo al tac*ó*metro. *E*n éste momento no tengo osciloscopio. *L*o que quiero es saber si la señal de rpm de la bobina. *S*ale desde ésta y llega al tablero de instrumentos como para ir descartando fallas. *G*racias..


----------



## DJ T3 (May 28, 2021)

Puede salir de la bobina, el modulo que la controla, la ECU, el ECM...
El tema quetu multimetro soporte minimo 12V, y tienes que tener en cuenta que pueden generarse picos muy altos en la bobina.


----------



## sergiot (May 28, 2021)

constantan dijo:


> *G*racias por responder*,* en un *R*enault  *C*lio rsi  1996, se que de uno de los terminales de la bobina, sale la señal directo al tac*ó*metro. *E*n éste momento no tengo osciloscopio. *L*o que quiero es saber si la señal de rpm de la bobina. *S*ale desde ésta y llega al tablero de instrumentos como para ir descartando fallas. *G*racias..


La unica manera que alguien te responda es que tenga el manual de taller con el circuito electrico o alguien haya tenido que solucionar el mismo problema en un auto igual al tuyo.
Busca los manuales de taller en internet que suelen traer la parte electrica, lamentablemente no todos los fabricantes tienen el mismo criterio a la hora de ofrecer los manuales, y lo otro es que muchos que dibujaron los circuitos electricos dejan mucho que desear, no ponen información clara de lo que uno esta viendo.


----------

